# Trying New Things, Appreciate Advice / Comments



## Tn-Steve (Apr 20, 2009)

Trying out some new ideas, taking to heart some of the comments about not having enough light on the front of the pens to show the wood. The one thing that I don't like about these pics is that I'm getting that double / triple image from the mirror. I was hoping for a cleaner reflection, I know that I'm fighting physics on this one, what tips can you suggest? 


I'm thinking that either a piece of marble / granite or possibly a piece of "art glass" with a slightly reflective surface (where the reflective coating is on top, not the bottom)

Do you think using a smoked mirror would help? My thought is that the darkness would help obscure the light ghost image I'm getting off the glass, and only clearly show the one from the mirrored backing.

Any and all comments are appreciated, I know that one of the next things I do is work with the background to more of a seamless look to it.  I really find that strong horizontal line to be distracting.  Other than that, I think I'm starting to like the layout of the pics


Thanks in Advance,

Steve W
www.twocatspens.com


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 20, 2009)

try just a piece of glass on top of a grey card. You'll only get one reflection from the surface whereas with a rear surface mirror you'll always get multiples. A first surface mirror would be an option but can be expensive.


----------



## Tn-Steve (Apr 20, 2009)

Ah-Ha...  I get it....  I'll only get the reflection from the TOP of the glass.   I know I've got a gray card, and i might even have a piece of glass on the shelf someplace.  (at least enough to play around with)

I was thinking about getting a metal camp shaving mirror, but most (all?) of the ones I've seen have a surface that is, well, lets just say they arn't the highest optical quality.

Thanks

Steve 
www.twocatspens.com


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 20, 2009)

People keep asking so I keep putting my 2 cents out there. I do not like mirrors. I think it is too distracting. I also do not like props. They do distract from the pen. I think a two piece pen should be shot both with the cap on and with the cap off. I do like when people place the pen and rest it on the cap. But will also like if the cap is standing next to the pen laying down. Either way. Like I said just my opinion.


----------



## drjpawlus (Apr 20, 2009)

A rhodium coated mirror will give you what you want.  No double reflection and less light absorbed than a conventional mirror.  Just take care not to scratch it.


----------



## ldb2000 (Apr 20, 2009)

I like the last shot the best . Crop out most of the mirror image and loose the prop .


----------



## ngeb528 (Apr 20, 2009)

For what it's worth, I don't mind mirrors.  Everybody does the pen resting on the cap picture.  It's nice to have something else occasionally.  Maybe, if you're going to try the glass, try it with black underneath.  I like the way the pen seems to be floating on water in the last picture.

Very nice pen, by the way.  You did a good job on it.


----------



## jimr (Apr 22, 2009)

*another suggestion*

Aside from the mirror issue. Try using a small white card, paper, etc on the left side as a reflector. Move it around and shoot. At the right distance it will give just a bit more light to the dark side of the subject. you just need a bit


----------



## stolicky (Apr 22, 2009)

jttheclockman said:


> People keep asking so I keep putting my 2 cents out there. I do not like mirrors. I think it is too distracting. I also do not like props. They do distract from the pen. I think a two piece pen should be shot both with the cap on and with the cap off. I do like when people place the pen and rest it on the cap. But will also like if the cap is standing next to the pen laying down. Either way. Like I said just my opinion.



I tend to agree...

The other thing I notice as I first look at the picture is the horizon line of the mirror.  I also try to figure out what people are using for props so I tend to focus more on that before the pen.  But that may be just me.

I'm not an expert, just learning this stuff like everyone else.


----------



## MattDaddy (Apr 23, 2009)

I like the mirror look.  I just found come cool paper at Michaels - sold in 11 x 17 sheets for two bucks each.  They have a mirrored and a gloss black along with a couple dozen more colors and textures.  Good alternative to the front surface mirror solution for the double imaging - for a fraction of the cost.  I personally like the way the gloss black looks - reflective but not distractive.

Nice pics and pens!


----------



## Tn-Steve (Apr 23, 2009)

mdowney said:


> I like the mirror look.  I just found come cool paper at Michaels - sold in 11 x 17 sheets for two bucks each.  They have a mirrored and a gloss black along with a couple dozen more colors and textures.  Good alternative to the front surface mirror solution for the double imaging - for a fraction of the cost.  I personally like the way the gloss black looks - reflective but not distractive.
> 
> Nice pics and pens!



Thanks for the tip on the paper from Michaels.  I'll hit my local Hobby Lobby, they carry the same sort of stuff.  

Steve
www.TwoCatsPens.com


----------



## NewLondon88 (Apr 23, 2009)

I dunno .. I like the mirror. The double image doesn't have to be a distraction..

A black marble floor tile might give you the same effect with less of a reflection,
if that's what you're looking for. I'll be you could sweet talk a free tile out of a
flooring company near you .. last year's black marble sample might not look as
good as this year's sample so they might not miss it. And you can always put 
a coat of satin wax on it to change the sheen..


----------



## DurocShark (Apr 30, 2009)

Glass with a color underneath would best IMHO. Get rid of the horizon line by changing the angle the camera is pointing so the glass fills the field of view. Mirrors work, but as others have noted, they can be distracting. Even a perfect surface reflecting mirror. The mirror image of the object can be as strong as the actual, or close enough to be distracting.

I note, though, that in two of your posted images, the mirror doesn't distract at all for me. Your lighting seems darn nice. I'd love to see the same lighting against a dark background.


----------

